# food intolerance



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently having lunch at a restaurant with a friend who has some food intolerances and was trying to ask the waitress (in Chinese) if the food contained certain ingredients.
Could I say "我的（？）朋友有食物不耐症"?
or “我的朋友对大豆有不耐症"? (My friend has an intolerance to soy)

Thanks!


----------



## philchinamusical

Usually, in Daily Chinese around my place, we'd say "food ingredient + 不耐受（症）", like "乳糖(lactose)不耐受（症）", or "咖啡因(caffeine)不耐受（症）", both of which I unfortunately have. It's not likely that we will say "大豆不耐受（症）" because it's not the soy but the ingredient(s) causing problems.


----------



## SimonTsai

I agree with the above.

And personally, I am more inclined to say 乳糖不適症.

If you are unsure what the ingredient exactly is, then you might say,
不好意思，我的朋友不太能吃黃豆製品：會不舒服；不知道你們這兒有沒有適合他的餐點？


----------



## hx1997

Is it an allergy or something? If so, we usually say 我朋友对大豆过敏.

不耐受 is not a daily word, I'm afraid. Just say 不能吃... as Simon suggested.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

忌口啊，这词很罕见吗？都不知道竟然……

There is a word 忌口 which means some certain kinds of food which should not be eaten by someone because of health problems.

你有什么忌口吗？
我朋友有忌口，不吃豆腐。

And 乳糖不耐受（症） is also OK and sounds professional.


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 忌口啊，这词很罕见吗？



呃，我懂这个词，但我周围真的不常用…… 不过是个好词。


----------



## philchinamusical

@retrogradedwithwind 我觉得“忌口”这个词和“不耐受”还是有区别的：“忌口”包含范围更大，包括口味——比如说我不吃辣；药物影响——比如说我现在费用某类药物，所以不能有醋、酒什么的调料...而“不耐受”则是一种持续而且针对性的表现。

@hx1997 正好我之前跟一个学过医的朋友了解过，“过敏”比“不耐受”要严重，“不耐受”只是会引发不适，比如我的“乳糖不耐受”和“咖啡因不耐受”只是会头晕或者轻度肠胃不适等，但是“过敏”是会引发生命危险的，比如我这个人酒精过敏。所以我觉得可能“过敏”不是很准确，虽然用了也无妨。


----------



## hx1997

philchinamusical said:


> 正好我之前跟一个学过医的朋友了解过，“过敏”比“不耐受”要严重



That's precisely the difference between "intolerance" and an "allergy", isn't it? Hence I asked. 
我觉得过敏很常听见，可以用于任何食物，不耐受就有点专业，普通人说的话只会限定在固定词语中，比如会说“乳糖不耐受”，但不会说“巧克力不耐受”。普通人对于“不耐受”在日常中的说法一般是不分青红皂白都说成过敏，或者干脆说不能吃/忌口。


----------



## SuperXW

所以我在那个什么大豆麦麸的问题贴上也说……多数中国人直接说“不吃”“不能吃”，为强调是体质问题就说“过敏”。你如果和服务员说“我有乳糖不耐症，请给我合适的食物”，人家说你有病吧……


----------



## philchinamusical

hx1997 said:


> 比如会说“乳糖不耐受”，但不会说“巧克力不耐受”


我第一个回复里说到这个问题了，就是说我们会说“巧克力中某个配方成分+不耐受”，而不会说“巧克力不耐受”，正是因为“不耐受”是我们这些普通人从医生等专业人士那里听来的。所以你的说法我是赞同的。

不过我们也不大会说“巧克力过敏”或者“啤酒过敏”，而是说“咖啡因过敏”或者“酒精过敏”，因为一样道理，过敏源的明确性通常也是很重要的。

而“忌口”还是和“过敏”以及“不耐受”差别比较大，虽然日常生活中有时候可以混用。

楼主问的，其实还是intolerance的具体翻译，而不是allergic to。我觉得如果不是去什么苍蝇馆子，“不耐受”的说法还是很明白清晰的，而且说的有点专业性，可能更能让对方引起重视，而不是简单的认为“忌口”了事。


----------



## hx1997

philchinamusical said:


> 楼主问的，其实还是intolerance的具体翻译，而不是allergic to。



呃，actually, 楼主问的是在这个环境下会怎么说（"I was trying to ask...", "Could I say ..."），而不是问这个词精确的翻译是什么。当然我不怀疑精确的翻译是不耐受。


----------



## philchinamusical

嗯，我的表达可能不是很完整：我是觉得在那种环境下，如果说“忌口”或者“不能吃”，可能会让对方觉得只是矫情或者偏食，而不是为了健康安全的原因，如果说“不耐受”，对方可能更会认真对待。

而且可能跟我的生活环境有影响：在我生活的环境里，稍微正规一点的餐饮行业里，说“不耐受”，还是不大会有不明白的，即使有一两个不明白的，也会来问我说这个是什么意思，这样就更有机会解释和引起重视了。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your replies!


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 如果说“忌口”或者“不能吃”，可能会让对方觉得只是矫情或者偏食，而不是为了健康安全的原因。


我不吃大豆 ==> 聽起來像偏食
我不能吃大豆 ==> 聽起來像健康上的理由


----------

